

Ask HN: Is my account flagged? - lizdresher

I have not received any points for the last 5-6 stories I have posted - and they are not being marked [dead]. How do I get off this blacklist?
======
tjr
It's not uncommon for stories to receive no upvotes. Just so we can see what
happens, I have upvoted this present story; can you verify?

~~~
lizdresher
Thanks tjr! I've been looking into the ranking algorithm and I guess I was
under the impression you can a point for each on-topic story posted.

Your upvote was added though, thanks for helping out a newbie!

